

Rebuilding RIM - riledhel
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com.ar/2012/04/rebuilding-rim.html

======
kayman
A lot of people that I see use Blackberries use them because the company pays
for it or they are in a contract or addicted to the keyboard. What if
Blackberry carves out a niche of users who love the keyboard and trackball.

